# How Tonality and Atonality Differ



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Although tonality and atonality are not 'literally' ideologies, they are manifestations of ideologies.
> 
> For example, tonality is hierarchically structured: with a dominant root tone at the top of the pyramid, to which all other subordinate tones relate. This is a very Western way of thinking, as opposed to 'tribal' thinking, or relativistic/scientific thinking, where all members are equal.
> 
> ...


----------

